# cedega und mögliche alternativen

## jonny_mc_conny

ich schau mal gerad so ein bisschen in cedega rein und ich finde einfach keine funktion, die es mit erlaubt schon vorinstallierte spiele (unter windows) mit cedega zu starten, lediglich der installknopf, der es mir erlaub ein spiel zu installieren und danach zu spielen.

gibt es denn keine möglichkeit schon vorher installierte spiele mit in die liste aufzunehmen? ich habe nämlich wenig lust meine spiele nochmal zu installieren, außerdem spart es platz  :Very Happy: 

wer helfen kann, bitte ich doch zu posten

thx im vorrausLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Mon Sep 11, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> ich schau mal gerad so ein bisschen in cedega rein und ich finde einfach keine funktion, die es mit erlaubt schon vorinstallierte spiele (unter windows) mit cedega zu starten, lediglich der installknopf, der es mir erlaub ein spiel zu installieren und danach zu spielen.
> 
> gibt es denn keine möglichkeit schon vorher installierte spiele mit in die liste aufzunehmen? ich habe nämlich wenig lust meine spiele nochmal zu installieren, außerdem spart es platz 
> 
> wer helfen kann, bitte ich doch zu posten
> ...

 

cedega spiel.exe

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> cedega spiel.exe

 

Das klappt nicht mehr seit Cedega5. Vor lauter Eifer, cedega benutzerfreundlicher zu machen haben sie im Endeffekt genau das Gegenteil erreicht.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

gibs denn sonst eine möglichkeit?

----------

## beejay

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> gibs denn sonst eine möglichkeit?

 

Installiere Dir ein Windows Deiner Wahl und höre auf einem Drittanbieter der eher aus der Lotteriebranche kommen könnte Geld in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Die Emulation von Windows-Spielen ist genauso Heuchelei wie "Atomkraft - Nein Danke"-Aufkleber auf alten 2CVs ohne Kat oder jegliche Schadstoffsonderklasse.

----------

## blice

Probier doch einfach den tarball von cedega-4.3.3 zu kriegen. da geht dann auch folgendes wieder

zb "cd /mnt/win/d/wormsarmageddon && cedega WA.exe"

Alternativ kannst Du auch unter winehq/frankscorner gucken, ob das Spiel schon erflgreich unter wine laufen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installiere Dir ein Windows Deiner Wahl und höre auf einem Drittanbieter der eher aus der Lotteriebranche kommen könnte Geld in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Die Emulation von Windows-Spielen ist genauso Heuchelei wie "Atomkraft - Nein Danke"-Aufkleber auf alten 2CVs ohne Kat oder jegliche Schadstoffsonderklasse.
> 
> 

 

Leider ist windows in Sachen Spielepower noch nicht erreicht, aber wenn Windows dann ohne Internetverbindung  :Smile: 

----------

## anime-otaku

Es gibt auch ne Möglichkeit in cedega 5.* Spiele zur Gui hinzuzufügen. Dazu musst du nur min. 1 Spiel installiert (oder versucht) haben, damit du links einen Ordner hast. Dann klick darauf und mach neu und da kannst du dann die Zielexe und das Profil einrichten. 

Allerdings habe ich schon gemerkt das es ein paar Rechte Probleme gibt, wenn man Spiele von einer Fat partition starten will (mit cedega natürlich).

Ich bevorzuge wine und setze cedega nur wenns der einzigste Ausweg ist ein.

wine hat sich ganz schön gemausert. Momentan lassen sich auch aktuelle Spiele wie CS:Source drauf spielen. (tahoma.ttf nicht vergessen!)

Aber wie schon oft gesagt, wine/cedega ist halt kein Windows und wenn man Windows Spiele spielen will ist man doch gewungen Windows zu installieren.

Es ist nicht das Linux keine Möglichkeit für Spiele bietet, sondern die Spieleentwickler zu sehr auf den Hauptmarkt Windows geht. (Es gibt Ausnahmen, siehe Quake3/4--> id Software)

----------

## Vortex375

Mich kotz bei nativen Linux Spielen nur eines unglaublich an:

Sie blockieren immer das gesamte X-Display auf dem sie laufen. Sprich: sämtliche Tastatur/Maus/was-auch-immer eingaben werden direkt an das Spiel weitergeleitet. Keine Chance im Hintergrund Teamspeak o.Ä mit push-to-talk zu verwenden.

Ich finde das echt armselig. Dass es auch anders geht zeigen ja wine oder cedege. 

Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass wine und cedega ihre Fenster (auch die von Spielen) vom Windowmanager verwalten lassen, während sämtliche "native" Linux-Spiele am Windowmanager vorbei einfach das gesamte Display besetzen. Der Effekt ist eben wie oben beschrieben. Manche Spiele bieten übrigens die Funktion sie im Fenstermodus zu betreiben. Dort wird dann das Fenster wieder "gemanagt" und prompt erhalten auch andere Anwendungen wieder Tastatureingaben und Alt+Tab funktioniert auch.

Was mich so aufregt, ist dass dieses Problem wirklich bei _jedem_ Linux-Spiel besteht, so als würden die Linux-Spieleentwickler alle das gleiche crappy Framework benutzen und keiner kommt auf die Idee dort mal ein paar Verbesserungen anzubringen.

Sorry für den Flamepost, aber ich bin halt der Meinung, dass Linux immer noch ein kleines Stück Weg vor sich hat, ehe man es als Spieleplattform einsetzen kann. Was mich halt nervt ist, dass es sich dabei um lauter eigentlich nebensächliche Problemchen handelt, für die sich aber anscheinend keiner Interessiert.

Ist echt schad drum...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

wie is denn die performance beim  installieren einer vmware, ich hab damit keine erfahrung, aber wäre es damit möglich?

und wenn ja, wie genau funktioniert das, muss ich erst windows installieren, bevor ich dann im windows-os in der vmware spiele installieren kann, oder kann ich auch lediglich die spiele installieren, ähnlich cedega.

----------

## schachti

Windows-Spiele in vmware kannst Du wegen der fehlenden Grafikbeschleunigung vergessen.

----------

## blyzzz

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mich kotz bei nativen Linux Spielen nur eines unglaublich an:
> 
> --snip--

 

Vielleicht hebt sowas dein Gemüt?! -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-483004.html

Wird hier gerade erfolgreich mit Neverwinter Nights verwendet ...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In the settings of the application/game, turn off fullscreen (yes do it:) ) . the good news, is that you launch this app on an other DISPLAY without any window manager running on it, this means the window of your app/game won't have any border at all, and if your game use the same resolution as the Xserver does, then it's just fullscreen. The app/game runs in window mode, but it's like fullscreen  .
> 
> You may wonder why it is so cool? only because now, the program doesn't grab everything from your input devices now. and now xbindkeys can receive some events.
> ...

 

Naja, eher mäßiger Trick. Das script ist aber ganz nett.

Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Verhalten von Spielen unter Linux einfach nur hirnlos ist.

Oder kann mir von euch einer sinnvoll erklären, warum sie im Vollbildmodus unbedingt die Tastatur blockieren müssen?

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

nun dann muss windows wohl herhalten...

was mich an der sache stört ist, dass ich auch online spielen möchte. und ich zocke immer mit einem etwas lauen gefühl mit windows, was mich ziemlich aufregt. und im grunde bin ich nicht bereit 70 euro für eine halbwegs normale sicherheitssuite zu zahlen, die dann aber in etwa die hälfte meiner rescourcen schluckt...

sorry is vielleicht offtopic, aber was solls...

----------

## mv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was mich so aufregt, ist dass dieses Problem wirklich bei _jedem_ Linux-Spiel besteht, so als würden die Linux-Spieleentwickler alle das gleiche crappy Framework benutzen und keiner kommt auf die Idee dort mal ein paar Verbesserungen anzubringen.

 

Die meisten Spiele werden wohl auf sdl aufsetzen, und dessen Verhalten hängt von der Konfiguration - sprich: Deinen Environment-Variablen - ab. Zwar habe ich nicht genau recherchiert, aber ich vermute, dass Du mit verstehender Lektüre von /usr/share/doc/libsdl*/html/docs/html/sdlenvvars.html das von Dir gewünschte Verhalten erreichen kannst (vermutlich auf Kosten von Geschwindigkeit).

----------

